# 200sx SE-R - Suspension question



## invisble1 (Jan 6, 2006)

*200sx SE-R - Coilovers/Camber Kits question*

Hi, I'm new to this forum and I'm also on a budget. 

What's the best suspension kit I can get for around $200-$300? I'm not really into racing, I'll occasionally street race. So I dont want to spend alot into this. I'm more into having a nice clean looking car. Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

300 max ??
I'd say get some lowering springs that dont lower you more then an inch ...itll be a small difference in ride height, wont affect the ride all to much, and will make it look a little cleaner ...

Either that, or put that 300 in a savings shoe box, save up and get a better suspension set up down the road....or put the 300 towards some performance.


----------



## invisble1 (Jan 6, 2006)

thestunts200sx said:


> 300 max ??
> I'd say get some lowering springs that dont lower you more then an inch ...itll be a small difference in ride height, wont affect the ride all to much, and will make it look a little cleaner ...
> 
> Either that, or put that 300 in a savings shoe box, save up and get a better suspension set up down the road....or put the 300 towards some performance.



What about coilovers and a camber kit?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

invisble1 said:


> What about coilovers and a camber kit?


for $300! good luck. dont do anything to your suspension for less than $600-700. lowering springs blow. get hyperco's, agx's, koni bump stops, motivational rear shock mounts, and u have a killer setup


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

pete? said:


> for $300! good luck. dont do anything to your suspension for less than $600-700. lowering springs blow. get hyperco's, agx's, koni bump stops, motivational rear shock mounts, and u have a killer setup


Exactly.

I got some eibach sportlines for 60 bucks, that were used, thankfullly they werent bent or anything like that.

Springs $60
Rear ME mounts 100+/-
Koni Bumpstops $30 ?
front & rear kyb AGX's 400-500 depending on where you can get them....

The shock&struts breaks your budget already.

So all that added ( which is my set up....waiting to install th agx's actually ) wil cost you close to around $650.....

Dont go cheap on suspension, otherwise itll just mess up the rest of your car....cause more harm then good ....and youll spend what you would have intially to fix it and wasted the money you put into a cheap setup....and you wont be able to sell it for even half of you originally paid.

So your max budget right now is 300 ? well thats close to half of what it would minimaly cost....

how long does it take you to save up 300 ? a month ??

Wait another month and a half and get a complete setup thats quality and worth putting together .


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

thestunts200sx said:


> I got some eibach sportlines for 60 bucks, that were used, thankfullly they werent bent or anything like that.
> 
> Dont go cheap on suspension, otherwise itll just mess up the rest of your car....cause more harm then good ....and youll spend what you would have intially to fix it and wasted the money you put into a cheap setup....and you wont be able to sell it for even half of you originally paid.


exactly. that being said, ditch your sport lines and save for, at the very least, a pair of prokits <much less of a drop) anything lower than 1 inch on a b14 with stock travle shocks and you WILL bottom out. i dont even suggest the prokits. you need a spring rate of at least 300f/250r to handle well and stay off the bumps. the 100% best handling SPRING <not coilovers) are hyperco's, these were made for the sentra and track tested as well. if you want to go the simple route and have height adjustability get a set of tein basics.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

pete? said:


> exactly. that being said, ditch your sport lines and save for, at the very least, a pair of prokits <much less of a drop) anything lower than 1 inch on a b14 with stock travle shocks and you WILL bottom out. i dont even suggest the prokits. you need a spring rate of at least 300f/250r to handle well and stay off the bumps. the 100% best handling SPRING <not coilovers) are hyperco's, these were made for the sentra and track tested as well. if you want to go the simple route and have height adjustability get a set of tein basics.


Yea yea, I know the sportlines arent the best springs....But where I live the roads are completely new and paved well....on top of which, ( this is how crazy this small city is ), they repaved again like 2 months ago....and there were NO imperfections in the road ....

On top of which, I like the drop as far as how it looks....and using the sportlines is way better then just cutting my stock springs.

I never said my setup was a really good one ......

P.S. I earlier said, not to drop lower then an inch ....ie:: personal experience now ....lol.

Good thing, the car is just my daily driver around town, and ive got something different for travel ...which I dont do much of.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

im not gona rail on yea, you know now they arnt that great :cheers: how else can people learn?

i bought k-sports, and while they are stiff and dont let the body roll at all i still feel i would have been better off with hyperco's and agx's. everybody makes mistakes.....whatcha gon do? :fluffpol: 

all im trying to say is for all the newbs/or ppl with stock suspension that want to go after market, listen to what the experianced people like kojima/wes/mike have to say, they now what they are talking about in those suspension stickies and they arent blowing smoke up your ass or advertising for hyperco because they get $$ out of it. they truely are the best option for a plug and play trackable suspension setup. if you want to drop it get tein basics. if you want to tear the track up get the progress simple as that.


----------



## invisble1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the feedback. 

What about coilocers though? I dont know much about cars, that's why I'm asking you guys here. 

I was told I could get some cheap coilovers and some shocks with a camber kit and I'd be ok. I dont want to change the entire suspension on the car.

I'm also reading alot about people saying that bad suspensions on the 200sx will bottom out. 

If I get the coilovers and some decent shocks, will the car bottom out? 

Please excuse the ignorance on cars, I just dont want to do anything that I will regret. I just want to have my car sitting nice.


----------



## invisble1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm searching on Ebay as we speak and this is what I found. What do you guys think? 

I found these shocks on Ebay.

KYB GR2 SHOCKS/STRUTS 95-99 NISSAN SENTRA, 200SX ($141.00)

and coilovers 

JDM COILOVER LOWERING SPRINGS 200SX 95-99 96 97 98 ($10.99)

Camber kit
OBX Camber Kit Nissan 200sx 240sx Sentra Altima F&R ($19.00)

Would those things be enough to lower my car without messing it up and most importantly, would the car be looking sexy?

That's what I'm going for, that look. 
www.tein.com/ti/img/kp162.jpg


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

invisble1 said:


> I found these shocks on Ebay.
> 
> KYB GR2 SHOCKS/STRUTS 95-99 NISSAN SENTRA, 200SX ($141.00) -*STOCK REPLACEMENT
> *
> ...


PLEASE read all the stickies at the top of the suspension page, all of them and every page.......they are not lyeing. the spring rates on those coilovers are unknown so you could have a differant rate at every corner. the shocks are stock replacement (they are a tad stiffer and i have heard they do nicely with the stock springs but nothing else) svae the money for good stuff. your life and investment ride on suspension....you wana skimp on that? i sure wouldnt.


----------



## invisble1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Again, thanks for all the feedback. 

I still dont think you guys understand what I'm going for. It really doesn't matter whether those coilovers / shocks are good or not because I'm not going into competition or a die hard racing fan. I'm just going for a look here, not really performance wise in regards to suspension. 

Right now, my car is completly stock. I just got it a week ago. 

If the stuff I'm finding out on my own are that bad, what's the CHEAPEST good coilovers, shocks and camber kit can I get that wont get you guys all worked up? I want to keep the budget at around 300-400 bux.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ not gona happen. dosent matter if your not looking for performance......the fact is if you go cheap your safety is at risk. go to sr20forum and look in the suspension classifieds...you can find good deals there.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

It's not the fact that we'll get worked up, but it's the reason why we get worked up. Having crappy lowering springs on your car can compromise your handling in emergency maneuvers. Imagine swerving out of the way of something and not being able to steer back onto the road because you're hitting your bumpstops, courtesy of the crappy springs and their unknown rates.


----------



## invisble1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Item number: 7984448788 GROUND CONTROL COILOVER SPRINGS 95-99 SENTRA 200SX (349.99)


Is that all I would need to lower my car??? 

If not, what else would I need if I got those coilovers??


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

AGX shocks at the bare minimume. if you want alittle more "style"/better setup you can grab the koni progressive rate bump stops and motivational engineering rear mounts to give you 1 inch more shock travle in the rear to keep you off the bumps even more.

now please remember, just because you have "adjustable coilovers" dosent mean you can slam it to the ground and be fine. you still cant lower the ground controls more than 1 inch to 1.5 inches MAX without rideing the bump stops around tight corners and rough roads.

you can do what ever you please, we are simply giving you fare warning so we will be allowd to say "we told you so" :thumbup:


----------

